# Post a picture



## Dove (Jan 8, 2005)

*I just can't post a picture in my posts..  







This is all I get when I try.*

EURIKA! it did it!


----------



## Hotplate (Jan 8, 2005)

good one Dove.


----------



## Dove (Jan 8, 2005)

*The problem now is that I resized my picture to 15% (or was it 10%) and it is blurred..oh well, all my pictures look like I'm blurred..LOL*


----------

